# Therapy Do's and Don'ts



## Asking4Flowers (Mar 2, 2011)

My common-law spouse and I are seeking couples counseling. Because of the difficulties we have had, we are also both going to do personal therapy. I saw a therapist on my own for about five sessions six months ago. He has been talking with a therapist twice a month for the past two months.

My question is, should our relationship therapist also offer one or both of us individual therapy? Could this cause bias or perceived bias in our shared sessions? Or will seeing the relationship therapist in individual sessions help us progress quicker since they will already have a lot our background?


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

I would suggest a separate marriage counselor. There have been a few stories about having one person fill both roles, and it didn't go well.

Even therapists that have practiced for 30+ years are still human. Although this doesn't come out like that sometimes, they make mistakes, have bias, etc. They are trained to work around it, but they are still human.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

My marriage refused to see my wife or me on an individual basis and I'm glad she wouldn't. I saw an individual therapist and it really augmented my experience in marriage counseling.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i think its good to get a separate, neutral marriage counselor. my H's counselor offered to see us together but that never works out.


----------

